# Let's HERF in Jun?



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How about the 14th at 1630?


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Dude I swear I have crap luck.
I just realized I will bein tahoe that whole weekend doing a family thing. Kind of an obligation I cant get out off. I intend to bring a ton of sticks though and smoke myself sick.
:r


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I should know one way or the other by the end of the week.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

not sure if i have plans yet, i but i have every intention to go... we'll see


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I could make it down, but I have a birthday party to attend that day.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How about the rest of the BABOTL's?

Are you going to abandon the man who hosted the first Bay Area HERF that brought most of us together? Jeff? Danny?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry D

I can't make it on the 14th, I'm already committed to a graduation party with some friends.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, so nobody can make this HERF?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> OK, so nobody can make this HERF?


I can do the following weekend, but the 14th's a no go for me.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I can do the following weekend, but the 14th's a no go for me.


Yep, I'm gonna be in Willows picking up my forks for the trackbike.

Hey, you could head up to my place this Sunday. It's a Sunday so you don't have to work. Being a Sunday and all. :ss


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad news... i can't make it either. Wifey wants to go away for the weekend. Sorry D... you know i'm there otherwise.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Either I'm working or have to attend a graduation party. Sorry bro.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

HERF is cancelled.​


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the effort man.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Deucer said:


> Thanks for the effort man.


Yeah, sorry Andrew. It would not have been worth the time or money I spent on snacks and shit for nobody to show.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Well crap, just saw this thread, and I'm free...


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, I thought I could have made this one but a good friend's kid is grad/birthday. Thanks for trying, Darrell.


----------

